# Gravely walk behind pro 50



## Bear108 (May 15, 2014)

Hello to all. I new to this forum n hope I posting in correct area. I recently got a Gravely Pro 5 Hydro. Has a kawasaki 14hp. Deck#988068 000187. Frame#888015 000796. When I first picked it up, I got it running and motor runs good. Problems were, it moves at a very slow walk and second, once blades were engaged, they would bog down with the slightest grass. So I replaced a bunch of the belts and made all the adjustments. Granted, I just cut grass for the first time this season and grass high, but I had to cut everything 4 or 5 times, to get a nice cut. It just didnt cut very good and would still bog down a good bit. When getting some of the belts at Gravely dealer, they told me that, that mower was junk. It is very clean and doesn't appear to be beat one. I am having trouble finding information out on this mower and I would love some real advice on a few things to check. Please help!!! Thanks for any help in advance.


----------

